# Orchid molt problem!



## jacksun (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok, so one of my L2 orchids was molting and it looks like somehow it got its raptorial legs tangled up in the old skin or something and fell. I was able to hang it from tweezers and it finally worked its way loose. Unfortunately it looks like it has damaged raptorial legs, one appears to have a streched tarsus/tibia, and it drags it underneath its body when it moves. The other one looks normal, but it does not hold it in the normal position, and uses it unnaturally when moving.

It is drinking, took a tiny bit of food from a wire, but it is skittish as can be.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you'll just have to use your own judgement as to whether to try to save it and hope it may grow out of the problems with subsequent molts... or end the decision quickly. I went through a similar situation with Quasimodo. See my posts in this link: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...c=14345&amp;hl=

Best of luck with it, whatever you decide.


----------



## bassist (Jun 26, 2009)

Jacksun said:


> but it is skittish as can be.


ALL my orchids up to about fourth to fifth instar where skittish.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 27, 2009)

It looks as though you'll have to feed it, if you think that worth the while, until the next molt.

Good news is that it is at an early instar and so has a better chance of healing at the next molt.

Bad news is that the hind limbs are the most, and forelimbs the least likely to be damaged or fall off, and the the same applies to recovery at the next molt.


----------



## jacksun (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok, I think I may have figured out a feeding process that she'll actually take. As she is drinking water from the foam, I took a Q-tip, soaked it in water on one end. I then proceeded to squish fruit flies with the wet end of the Q-tip until 3 or 4 fruit flies were stuck to the wet end of the Q-tip. I placed the Q-tip in the pot, and then prodded her until she was right by it.

She not only drank from the Q-tip, but ate 2 flies off it.

Then, I took another Q-tip, soaked both ends in ant jelly, and put it in the pot after squishing flies on one end again. She ate another fly and some of the ant jelly.

Hopefully this works until next molt, I'll keep you updated on her status.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 27, 2009)

Sounds like you've got a good plan going.  Hope all goes well.... let us know.


----------



## jacksun (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok, she is readily taking the ant jelly on a Q-tip, and the occasional fruit fly squished in it. She slurps the ant jelly up like a little piggy, and it is full of nutrients so I am hoping this will get her through to her next molt.

Upon closer inspection it appears her tarsus/claw on her left raptorial arm has old skin/previous exoskeleton on it so the claw/grip portion is missing, replaced by this problematic part.

Debating an amputation of this bit of the arm, as it appears to be an extra full segment, and is causing her grief with movement as the one raptorial arm is longer than the other, and has no grip, and watch what happens on molt.

Any opinions on this thought?


----------

